# Verteilung der VSTO 2 SE Runtime



## Jack Sun (10. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe das Problem, das ich für mein Projekt auf jedem Endnutzer-Rechner die im Titel beschriebene Runtime installiert haben muss. Leider ist die nicht über den Wsus verfügbar, sondern nur als Setupexe von Microsoft downloadbar. Kennt hier in der Community jemand einen Weg, wie ich die Runtime verteilt kriege, ohne das ich an jeden der rund 700 Rechner hier im Netzwerk einzeln rangehen muss?


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. März 2010)

Habt ihr kein Tool zur Software-Verteilung (Altiris, MS SMS, ...)

Alternativ: 
Ich kenn mich mit WSUS nicht so aus. Hast du darüber die Möglichkeit bei den Clients einen RunOnce-Eintrag in der Registry zu setzen?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/137367/de


----------



## Jack Sun (22. März 2010)

Es gibt hier in der Firma kein Tool zur Netzwerkverteilung, sonst währe es ja kein Problem. Das einzige was wir haben ist eine mögliche Verteilung über Gruppenrichtlinien.

Die Sache mit den Registry hat den hacken, das die da gesetzten RunOnce-Anwendungen auch wieder Adminrechte benötigen, die nicht jeder nutzer hat.


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. März 2010)

Jack Sun hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt hier in der Firma kein Tool zur Netzwerkverteilung, sonst währe es ja kein Problem. Das einzige was wir haben ist eine mögliche Verteilung über Gruppenrichtlinien.
> Die Sache mit den Registry hat den hacken, das die da gesetzten RunOnce-Anwendungen auch wieder Adminrechte benötigen, die nicht jeder nutzer hat.


700 Clients und keine Software-Verteilung. Ich bin zwar kein Admin aber ich würde sagen, das Problem ist hier hausgemacht. Aber ich würde sagen, dir bleibt hier nur die Wahl zwischen "von einem zum nächsten zu tingeln" oder eine Softwareverteilung einzurichten.

Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde:
Die VSTO allein bringt ja keinen Mehrwert. Ich geh davon aus, dass du eine Anwendung hast, die darauf aufsetzt. Besteht die Möglichkeit die VSTO da mit ins Setup zu packen. Um die Adminrechte kommst du damit aber auch nicht rum.


PS: Falls du dich entschließt eine Softwareverteilung anzuschaffen. Ich kann dir ne Telefonnummer geben ^^


----------



## Jack Sun (23. März 2010)

Keine Möglichkeit stimmt nicht so ganz ^^

Die Computer werden hier über den WSUS und Gruppenrichtlinien mit Software ausgerüstet. Das Problem ist nur, das die Runtime zwar in der Setupexe mit verteilt wird, aber nicht in der MSI. und nur die MSI kann laut meinem Kollegen über die Richtlinie verteilt werden.

Der nächste Ansatz, den wir hier versuchen werden (wenn der Kollege Zeit dafür hat) ist die vstor.exe in eine Batchdatei zu verpacken und sie dann zu verteilen. Ich melde mich dann, ob es funktioniert hat.

Aber danke für dein Angebot, Nico


----------

